# MPLAB o C++ para filtros digitales



## Deego (Ene 12, 2010)

Que tal amigos.  Quisiera que me ayudaran en un tema.  Es que necesito simular un filtro digital o IIR o FIR, ya sea con MPLAB o con C++, con el dsPIC30F6014, pero no tengo mucho conocimiento acerca de como implementar esto, la explicación del profesor fue muy rapida y no encuentro en internet en otras partes algo similar.  Sería una buena ayuda la de uds si me la otorgan.


----------



## Deego (Ene 15, 2010)

*Bueno, el tema mas específico es, utilizando las herramientas dspicworks y dspic FD Lite, incluyendo también el MPLAB como consigo simular un filtro IIR de Forma Directa I - Transpuesta.  He seguido algunos pasos del libro "ds pic diseño practico de aplicaciones", hacen un ejemplo con un ruido en un archivo .wav, pero no explican, luego de que el dspic FD Lite genere o el codigo en C o en assembler como incluírlo al MPLAB IDE para obtener una simulación exitosa.  

PDTA:  Como hacer para que el filtro IIR que yo escogí tome la forma directa I - transpuesta, pues no veo en el software dspic FD Lite en donde hacer esto.
*


----------

